# Found in the Garage  ....



## detroitbike (Mar 25, 2018)

I just love these found in the garage , barn , basement stories :
    Why dont I have that luck?
    He has a few for sale.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232705417549


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232706757917

https://www.ebay.com/sch/kerrpruit-0/m.html?item=232705417549&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 25, 2018)

This is the second time around for that one. Bids only went up to $630 and BIN was $3500.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 25, 2018)

Weird, someone just left these bikes behind?


----------



## tech549 (Mar 25, 2018)

for a guy that knows nothing about bikes sure does know how to price them.there all ignorant except on the price!!


----------



## tech549 (Mar 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Weird, someone just left these bikes behind?



ya rusty no one ever left you a bike?i found this in my garage today


----------



## Intense One (Mar 25, 2018)

tech549 said:


> for a guy that knows nothing about bikes sure does know how to price them.there all ignorant except on the price!!



Yeah....amazing, huh?


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 25, 2018)

How could someone put that much work and money into those bikes just to abandon them. There must be a very interesting story behind that deal.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 28, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> I just love these found in the garage , barn , basement stories :
> Why dont I have that luck?
> He has a few for sale.
> 
> ...



Looks like that white and maroon b6 just sold on eBay for $700 was that thing original restored   Looked like a good deal


----------



## stoney (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeeeaah, I don't believe you buy a house and say OH, look at these bikes in the garage. Maybe many many many moons ago that might happen


----------



## zedsn (Mar 30, 2018)

I PMd the guy on ebay and they were his step Grandfathers bicycles and the guy was put into a nursing home and they are liquidating everything after the guy moved in.


----------

